# Where did my 6months to a year wait go?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

And who is this? I need a name to go with that sweet face dangit!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Why hello, sweetie! How is Evelyn adjusting to the change?


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I believe we have not been properly introduced! 

I need more info, please. A name, an age, a couple dozen more pictures. You know, the usual


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Eeeeeeee!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh my, so cute.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Incredibly cute! I also love Evelyn's collar.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Lol. This is Ranna. He's named after a bell from a book and he's a little rascal. He's an almost 11 week old Tibetan terrier. A close friend bought his brother and the top picture was taken in her condo. Evelyn loves Ranna and they have been having so much fun playing in the yard. Evelyn is so careful and gentle too!

As the post title suggests a second dog was always in the plans...six month to a year from now. But opportunity knocked and an accomplished show breeder had a very last minute cancellation, so here we are. So different from my darling boy, but his delinquency is somehow charming.

I originally didn't put any work into finding a Tibetan terrier when I was looking for a puppy before Evelyn because I couldn't find consistent info on barkiness... I've talked to some people and seems they aren't as quiet as poodles but it can go either way for whether they bark to hear their own voice or just alarm barkers. Ranna seems only slightly above average in barkiness for a puppy this far. Working on teaching him that sit is the way to happiness and his hearts desire rather than barking. Seems to be getting it and is mostly only barking when truly distressed or when play gets too arousing. I'm combatting the play barking by putting Evelyn in a sit when Ranna starts barking, if Ranna barks everything stops.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations! Ranna is very cute!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Ranna is gorgeous! So happy they're getting along. Congratulations again!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

I want a cuddle. Such a sweetie


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Good thing I bought a new thermometer today, BECAUSE I THINK I HAVE PUPPY FEVER.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Good thing I bought a new thermometer today, BECAUSE I THINK I HAVE PUPPY FEVER.


Lol. It's hard not to. I respond a lot, but I'm not super good at updating my own posts. I get shy.

They get along super well and play together a lot. Sometimes I turn around to find that Evelyn raided the toy chest to make stuffiest rain from the sky for Ranna and the number of toys in the pen has doubled! I don't have a lot of pics of them together, they're in constant motion...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Evelyn dropping toys into the pen = cutest ever.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Congratulations🤗


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats. He's so cute he could be used as a model for an advertisement.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

I've extended Ranna's puppy condo after the friend that bought his brother decided the Iris pens she bought were too short to keep her little rascal contained and bought a taller metal pen (which he promptly climbed out of!).










As you can probably see above I have enough panels to build another square, but at the moment the condo takes up most of the floorspace of the office and I was loathe to take all the space from poor Evelyn! Poor dear is already banished shivering and sad to the far corner.










(He's actually happily munching on the remains of a stolen puppy Kong in this picture...but imagine a sad donut here instead. 😅)

I'd been considering rearranging the office to move Evelyn's bed closer to my desk, but I hesitated because if I move him too close he spends the whole day nudging me to pet him. Instead of the two or three visits we have when his bed is further way. But now the puppy condo makes the area near my desk rather cramped...hmmm.










Modern problems, require modern solutions.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Not what I had in mind, but I'm sure _someone_ thinks this is the natural order of things. 😆


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I want one too! 

But, then, I always do.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Misteline said:


> Not what I had in mind, but I'm sure _someone_ thinks this is the natural order of things. 😆


I have the same problem - I think it's a good problem to have, it means the dogs get along and enjoy each other's company.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Aww the puppy ... Great solution guys!


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I have the same problem - I think it's a good problem to have, it means the dogs get along and enjoy each other's company.


They certainly do! I'm very happy with the results. 



















I'll probably build out the next square to give them more floorspace, but I'm still deciding whether I need another washable puppy pad to put under the bed. Ranna is very good at using his potty area, but if I leave the room and he gets bored he'll chew up the puppy pads or dig up the grass. So I usually shut the gate if I'm going to be gone more than a few minutes, which I've had mixed results with. He's also a fan of digging in his water bowl, but that's less common and I'm not sure what triggers that.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

I love this little brat so much. I had three small stalks of leftover celery that I salvaged for Evelyn. I gave Evelyn the first piece in the hall where Ranna couldn't see and he happily crunched it down. Then I brought the second piece to the office to see what Ranna would think. He sniffed it experimentally a couple of times before turning his nose up at it and walking away. So I called Evelyn into the office and gave him the third piece where Ranna could see. Ranna watched very closely with a cocked head as Evelyn crunched the celery. 

I then presented Ranna with the second piece again and he immediately took it. He chewed off the two little celery leafs that were on it, but then looked at the rest of the stalk on the floor with puzzlement. So I picked it up and held it out to Evelyn. He didn't need to be asked twice and immediately ate half. You can imagine how little fussy-britches felt about that!

He snatched what was left and crunched it down as quickly as he could. Then he sat politely for more!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Love that story!


----------

